# Dreamweaver Tabelle Probleme mit Hintergrund



## Stuffcon (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo mal wieder.

Habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem ich hoffe, Eure Hilfe zu bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es wieder ein ganz Simples Problem.

Ich habe eine Tabelle und möchte in diese einen Hintergrund einfügen.
Das klappt auch alles ganz toll.

Nur ist in dieser Tabelle ein Mailformular welches in jeder Spalte und Zeile auch dieses Hintergrundbild bekommt. Das möchte ich natürlich nicht, da es vorn Ar... aussieht 

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## roundaboutmedia (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab das gerade mal in DW ausprobiert und ich weiss jetzt nicht was du meinst.
Ich kann ein Hintergrundbild festlegen und dann ein paar input Tags rein machen ohne
dass diese das Hintergrundbild übernehmen.

Ich hab allerdings auch das Hintergrundbild über CSS eingebunden.


```
<head>
<style>
table {
       background-image: url("deinBildName.jpg");
}
</style>
</head>
```
probiers mal aus vielleicht liegt es nur an DW das der da irgendwas vermurkst.
Gruß


----------

